# How many interior doors can one gallon of paint cover?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

All of them.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> All of them.


I know, I will paint all of them. My question is: how many interior doors can one gallon of paint cover (two coats, door frame too)?

I need to figure out how many gallons I need to buy.

Thanks.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

VAer said:


> I know, I will paint all of them. My question is: how many interior doors can one gallon of paint cover (two coats, door frame too)?
> 
> I need to figure out how many gallons I need to buy.
> 
> Thanks.


 One house one gallon. We did I think 14 doors and started with 2 half gallons, mixed the 2 and did the trim in most of the rooms.
The painters will be along. we will see what they say.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> One house one gallon. We did I think 14 doors and started with 2 half gallons, mixed the 2 and did the trim in most of the rooms.
> The painters will be along. we will see what they say.


One gallon can cover 14 doors? I have not measure it, but I think it has about 40 squart feet per door (two sides + door frame, assuming 6 feet height and 3 feet width).

That is 560 square feet, can one gallon cover that many doors (WITH TWO coats)?


Online data shows One gallon can of paint will cover up to 400 square feet of interior wall. But it does not say one coat or two coats, I guess it means one coat. And it refers to INTERIOR WALL, not door.

Thanks.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> All of them.


Which benjamin moore paint is best for interior door (I have narrowed it down to SEVEN by Semi-gloss). I want the color of pure white.

Thanks.

https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/interior-exterior-paints-stains/product-catalog?ptype=interior,use_paint&filters=sheen_semigloss


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

VAer said:


> One gallon can cover 14 doors? I have not measure it, but I think it has about 40 squart feet per door (two sides + door frame, assuming 6 feet height and 3 feet width).
> 
> That is 560 square feet, can one gallon cover that many doors (WITH TWO coats)?
> 
> ...


 I have always thought that chart would change by who is using what tool to apply it. 
7 ft feet high would be closer to what it is.
If you are buying white, no colour added buy two, return one if it is not open or have it coloured for another job.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

VAer said:


> Which benjamin moore paint is best for interior door (I have narrowed it down to SEVEN by Semi-gloss). I want the color of pure white.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us...pe=interior,use_paint&filters=sheen_semigloss


Never used any of them. We were using Dulux or something it used to be Glidden.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Never used any of them. We were using Dulux or something it used to be Glidden.



Why? I heard it is very popular brand of paint. Could you please suggest some specific products with web link? Not just brand.

Thanks.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

VAer said:


> Why? I heard it is very popular brand of paint. Could you please suggest some specific products with web link? Not just brand.
> 
> Thanks.


 The painters here will be better at that. I usually just help a friend that has bought what ever, some are better than others but I have not paid a lot of attention to which is which. The paint I have bought myself came from a Canadian chain store that has their own brand.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> The painters here will be better at that. I usually just help a friend that has bought what ever, some are better than others but I have not paid a lot of attention to which is which. The paint I have bought myself came from a Canadian chain store that has their own brand.


Ok. I just have no idea what to buy, or just go to Home Depot and randomly choose one.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

VAer said:


> Ok. I just have no idea what to buy, or just go to Home Depot and randomly choose one.


 I would get suggestion from a real paint store.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> I would get suggestion from a real paint store.


What do you mean real paint store? Some Benjamin Moore retailers is paint store too, but you said NO.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

VAer said:


> What do you mean real paint store? Some Benjamin Moore retailers is paint store too, but you said NO.


 Yes. The people t the box stores may or may not know their stuff but a paint only store people do, I think.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Yes. The people t the box stores may or may not know their stuff but a paint only store people do, I think.


A lot of Benjamin Moore paint are sold in paint only store, quite some retailer stores sell Benjamin Moore paint only.

But you said NEVER use those paint.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

VAer said:


> A lot of Benjamin Moore paint are sold in paint only store, quite some retailer stores sell Benjamin Moore paint only.
> 
> But you said NEVER use those paint.


 So phone a BM store get the suggestions and call around for best price.:vs_cool:


----------



## siffleur (Aug 19, 2013)

*Be very specific*



VAer said:


> Normal size interior door. How many interior doors can one gallon of paint cover?
> 
> Two coats. Including door frame too.
> 
> ...


VAer, I have read over all the posts in this thread. May I ask why you are asking what you are asking? 

I assume you are a DIYer. If you buy a gallon of whatever paint you want to use, why not buy 1 gallon and keep notes on how many doors 1 gallon will cover? That way you will have a much better idea of how much more paint you need to finish the job.

Paint can give you a sq ft coverage ESTIMATE on the can. You can never know how many sq ft a particular paint will take to cover what you are painting.

Your asking this question here makes me wonder if you know how to prepare the surfaces of whatever you are intending to paint as well as what tools you intend to use to get your painting done. 

Could you give a bunch more information about your project and what you would like as to the final product?

siffleur


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

A typical jamb is around 16 square feet, but there is a lot of waste when spraying a jamb compared to rolling it. The door is around 40 square feet total for both sides, and the edges waste a lot of paint while spraying as well. so, around 46 ft per door per coat, which is about 100 for two coats, around 350-400 ft per gallon, so about 3-4 double coated doors and jambs per gallon, roughly. Maybe 5-6 if you're lucky.

If you spray, its gonna be 25-30% more paint, but you can often do it in one coat instead of two, if you use certain paints.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I would add that a lot of the paints sold at a big box paint dept are stocked more for low price than quality. Dedicated paint stores also sell cheap paint but their mid line or better should give good results. As noted their help is usually better trained so they can give better advice. They also are able to ask the pro painters for advice when they can't answer a customer's question.


I'm partial to SWP's ProClassic waterborne enamel for interior woodwork.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

mark sr said:


> I would add that a lot of the paints sold at a big box paint dept are stocked more for low price than quality. Dedicated paint stores also sell cheap paint but their mid line or better should give good results. As noted their help is usually better trained so they can give better advice. They also are able to ask the pro painters for advice when they can't answer a customer's question.
> 
> 
> I'm partial to SWP's ProClassic waterborne enamel for interior woodwork.


Thanks. Suddenly, I have another question : is it OK to use regular interior paint for bathroom door? One side of door could be in humid environment sometimes. Do we need some particular interior paint for bathroom door?

Thanks.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Most any enamel paint [latex,waterborne or oil] should be fine for the bath side of the door. IF any mildew shows up on the door it would be easy to wash off.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

*Re: Be very specific*



siffleur said:


> VAer, I have read over all the posts in this thread. May I ask why you are asking what you are asking?
> 
> 
> 
> siffleur


Apparently, the answer is trying to buy right amount of paint, don't want to buy extra, neither want to buy additional paint during middle of painting project.

I have all the painting tools, I am not new to painting, I have painted interior walls, I have painted some wood projects.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

mark sr said:


> Most any enamel paint [latex,waterborne or oil] should be fine for the bath side of the door. IF any mildew shows up on the door it would be easy to wash off.


Thank you very much!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd buy 1 gallon and see how it goes. Recoating doors/trim doesn't take as much paint as new work but a lot depends on how the paint is applied. Some tend to apply paint thinnly, other thick with most falling in the middle. I'm sure 1 gallon will be enough for the first coat.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

VAer said:


> Which benjamin moore paint is best for interior door (I have narrowed it down to SEVEN by Semi-gloss). I want the color of pure white.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/interior-exterior-paints-stains/product-catalog?ptype=interior,use_paint&filters=sheen_semigloss


Advance would be the best, but its more difficult to apply. It will go further cuz it has to be applied very thin. Regal would be pretty good here too. Ben as well, and will be the cheapest out of the bunch. I wouldnt bother with the other ones.

Dont listen to anyone who says not to use BM. They have some of the best paint out there.


----------



## siffleur (Aug 19, 2013)

VAer said:


> Thanks. Suddenly, I have another question : is it OK to use regular interior paint for bathroom door? One side of door could be in humid environment sometimes. Do we need some particular interior paint for bathroom door?
> 
> Thanks.


I have dealt with a lot of mold in houses and have worked with mold remediation specialists. They tell me that mold starts growing at about 55-60% humidity. Make sure that your bathroom has ventialtion so that it can quickly dry out after someone takes a shower. Personally, I have a fan in the hallway on the floor blowing in while I take a shower and then i leave the fan on for a couple of hours afterwards to properly dry the bathroom out so mold does not grow. Many trim paints today advertise as being mold resistant, but that should not be a substitute for drying out a bathroom after a shower, at least IMO.

siffleur


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Does people usually take door knob off before painting?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

VAer said:


> Does people usually take door knob off before painting?



I do. I will usually take the latch plate off the frame as well. I try to avoid painting around fiddley bits and don't like little bare unpainted bits of wood poking through. I will often take the door off the hinges and remove the hinges from the frame but sometimes am either too lazy or pushed for time.


I will add as well, to your original question, that if all the doors and trim in your house are the same colour and you foresee doing other rooms in the future, there is little risk in buying more - you will eventually use it and it won't go bad in a reasonable time. Even if not and you bought one can then found you needed more, with the modern mixers used by paint stores, I have yet to encounter a second mix that did not exactly match the first.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

VAer said:


> Does people usually take door knob off before painting?



A lot depends on the job. If you are recoating with the same color and time/money is tight - it's ok to leave the knobs in place BUT if there is a color change - _it's best to remove the knobs!_


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

VAer said:


> Which benjamin moore paint is best for interior door (I have narrowed it down to SEVEN by Semi-gloss). I want the color of pure white.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us...pe=interior,use_paint&filters=sheen_semigloss



advance, aura satin/semigloss, cabinet coat, regal pearl/semigloss, satin impervo, ben semigloss.


please be aware the color 'pure white' has quite a bit of yellow and grey


----------

